# Turnips



## Nobody (Feb 1, 2010)

Forgive the ignorance but are Tupnips good for Sulcata tortoises?If yes,what part of the Turnip do I feed,the Leaves or the Fruit?And lastly,how often can I safely feed it to my Sulcata tortoise in a week?
Thanks.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 1, 2010)

I feed all of mine turnip greens.


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 1, 2010)

Turnip greens are great, but the root or bulb is nothing too helpful. In fact, most root vegetables are tough for tortoises to eat and digest.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 1, 2010)

By the way,the Turnips we have here in the Philippines,the fruits have a Brown skin.You have to peel it off to eat the fruit.Are they the same Turnips like what you have in the U.S.A.
Thanks.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting. I have never eaten a turnip, but I've heard the raw ones are kind of like radishes. Do you cook them and if so, how? Are they popular for eating/snacking there?


----------



## terryo (Feb 1, 2010)

We make them just like mashed potato's. Then we mix them together. Yummy! I've tried one piece with Pio and he won't touch them.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 1, 2010)

Turnip greens are one of the best greens for torts in my opinion as they are low in oxalic acid. Most other greens like dandelion, collard, and mustard, are all high in oxalic acid. They are tough to find in my area (and in organic they are impossible to find), so they are a treat for my little guy. he doesn't like them too much but I make him eat them since he will if there isn't anything better. hehe


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 1, 2010)

Nelson likes turnip greens and will eat them, but they're not his favorite.
And like Kate said, they are really good for torts!!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 2, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Interesting. I have never eaten a turnip, but I've heard the raw ones are kind of like radishes. Do you cook them and if so, how? Are they popular for eating/snacking there?



I think that the Turnips we have here in the Philippines are of a different variety that what you have there in the U.S.A..Like I said,the skin of the the fruit is color brown and you have to peel it off to eat the fruit.Some people eat it raw but in my case,I am not to fond of them.I wonder if the leaves of the Turnips here are also good for tortoises as like the variety found in the U.S.A..By the way,the Filipino translation for Turnip is called "Singkamas".Anyway,I just checked on Google and I found out that there is such a thing as "Puting Singkamas"here in the Philippines.Meaning,White Turnip.That must be same kind of Turnip that what you have there in the U.S.A. so I guess,I'll go check it out this weekend.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 2, 2010)

Nobody said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I have never eaten a turnip, but I've heard the raw ones are kind of like radishes. Do you cook them and if so, how? Are they popular for eating/snacking there?
> ...




By the way,I just did some research on what variety of Turnip(Singkamas)we have here in the Philippines.It turns out that it is a Mexican variety.It's called "Mexican Turnip".I guess,since for some time,both the Philippines and Mexico were both under Spain,the Spaniards must have brought them here.Anyway,I just wonder if it's leaves are also good for tortoises like the Turnips you have in the U.S.A.?


----------

